# Amarok und Audioformate

## bastain

Hallo,

bisher hatte ich nie Probleme mit Amarok und irgendwelchen "nicht unterstützten" Audioformaten. Aber seit ich Podcasts für mich entdeckt habe kommt mir die Meldung "Format wird nicht unterstützt" immer häufiger unter. Wie kann ich Amarok um diese nicht unterstützten, wahrscheinlich probrietären Formate erweitern? Kann man Amarok auch Screencasts beibringen?

Danke!

Bastian

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *bastain wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> bisher hatte ich nie Probleme mit Amarok und irgendwelchen "nicht unterstützten" Audioformaten. Aber seit ich Podcasts für mich entdeckt habe kommt mir die Meldung "Format wird nicht unterstützt" immer häufiger unter. Wie kann ich Amarok um diese nicht unterstützten, wahrscheinlich probrietären Formate erweitern? Kann man Amarok auch Screencasts beibringen?
> 
> Danke!
> ...

 

wleche useflags hast du für amarok aktiviert bzw nicht aktiviert? meistens wenn sowas auftritt hat man irgendwas vergessen zu aktivieren  :Wink: 

mfg

----------

## franzf

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *bastain wrote:*   Hallo,
> 
> bisher hatte ich nie Probleme mit Amarok und irgendwelchen "nicht unterstützten" Audioformaten. Aber seit ich Podcasts für mich entdeckt habe kommt mir die Meldung "Format wird nicht unterstützt" immer häufiger unter. Wie kann ich Amarok um diese nicht unterstützten, wahrscheinlich probrietären Formate erweitern? Kann man Amarok auch Screencasts beibringen?
> 
> Danke!
> ...

 

Genau  :Smile: 

Wobei hier auch noch die Flags von xine-lib interessant sind, denn was xine nicht kann wird dir auch amarok verweigern  :Wink: 

----------

## bastain

räusper...da steht nur musicbrainz.

Dann schlag mir doch mal ein paar vor   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xraver

Das mit den fehlenden Formaten kann ich bestätigen. IMHO müssten doch die Shoutcasts als mp3 ausgeliefert werden.

Besonders "unstable" erscheint mir last.fm. Amarok friert ein ;(.

Bleibt nichts über als den last.fm-Player zu verwenden.

----------

## hurra

Last.fm hat die Schnittstellen geändert. Eigentlich sollte die alte noch weiterhin funktionieren. Leider ist sie wohl ein wenig unstable.

Meine Useflags für Amarok und xine-lib:

```

USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa dts* dvd flac imagemagick mad modplug musepack nls opengl real samba speex theora v4l vcd vorbis wavpack xcb xv (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -gnome -gtk -ipv6 -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -oss -pulseaudio -sdl -truetype (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xinerama -xvmc" 

USE="amazon daap kde mp4 musicbrainz opengl python visualization -arts -debug -ifp -ipod -mtp -mysql -njb -postgres (-real) -xinerama" LINGUAS="en_GB eu -af -ar -az -be -bg -bn -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lo -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW"

```

----------

## bastain

Jungejunge....Deiner ist aber lang   :Wink: 

Könntest Du mal eine kurze Beschreibung geben, nur die wichtigsten Useflags, danke!

Warum sind es zwei Blöcke?

----------

## xraver

 *bastain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum sind es zwei Blöcke?

 

 *hurra wrote:*   

> Meine Useflags für Amarok und xine-lib: 

 

----------

## bastain

Sorry...war scheinbar noch nicht ganz wach...*geht Kaffee kochen*...

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Kann man Amarok auch Screencasts beibringen? 

 

Nein, Amarok ist ein reiner Musik-Player.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Das mit den fehlenden Formaten kann ich bestätigen. IMHO müssten doch die Shoutcasts als mp3 ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> Besonders "unstable" erscheint mir last.fm. Amarok friert ein ;(.
> 
> Bleibt nichts über als den last.fm-Player zu verwenden.

 

Hi xraver,

ich hab vorgestern erst meinen Amarok auf einem PC neu eingerichtet, und weil er eben auch das Abspielen von last.fm-Sreams verwehrte.

Doch jetzt hab ich merkwürdiger weise Festgestellt das er mir beim öffnen dieses Streams manch mal anzeigt er unterstütze das Format nicht.. aber kurz darauf trotzdem den Stream problemlos abspielt.

Naja gut machmal friert er sofort ein, aber nur wenn ich z.B. über

Aktion-> Last.fm-Steram wiedergeben-> Benutzerdefinierte Station

auswähle und dort etwas reinschreibe was man da nicht reinschreiben sollte ;) Oder wenn es diese Station nicht gibt. Naja. Jedenfalls Probleme, wenn der Stream einmal gestartet ist. Habe ich nicht.

```
$ emerge -pv xine-lib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.9.1 [1.1.8] USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa arts dvd flac gnome gtk ipv6 jack mad nls opengl oss real sdl theora truetype v4l vcd vorbis (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack -pulseaudio -samba -speex (-vidix) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xcb -xinerama -xv -xvmc"
```

Oh schon wieder steht ein update an....

----------

## hurra

 *Quote:*   

> Doch jetzt hab ich merkwürdiger weise Festgestellt das er mir beim öffnen dieses Streams manch mal anzeigt er unterstütze das Format nicht.. aber kurz darauf trotzdem den Stream problemlos abspielt.
> 
> 

 

Das ist ein Bug in xine-lib, der nicht vor der 1.2er Version behoben sein wird.

----------

